# Young bud grafted Ginkgo in training



## Elmore (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is a young budded Ginkgo with a bud clip installed. This is to encourage upright terminal growth. The bare stem (snag) that the bud is grafted onto is left for a season or so to further aid in training the upright terminal. Photo made 4-6-06.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32953&d=1144556782">


----------



## Elmore (May 5, 2006)

*Now...*

here is that young budded Ginkgo about to be secured to the snag.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33665&d=1146858596">


----------



## Elmore (May 7, 2006)

*'Mayfield'*

Here is a young budded Ginkgo, cultivar 'Mayfield', grafted in late spring/early summer of '04. 'Mayfield' is a fastigiate (columnar) tree with a mature size of 30' x 8'. This one and many other of my '04 budded Ginkgoes produced a whorl of leaves in 2004 and 2005 but did not start elongating or producing a terminal leader of any count until this season. Photo made 7-1-04.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33734&d=1146985275">


----------



## Elmore (May 7, 2006)

*'04 'Mayfield' now*

Here is a young Ginkgo biloba 'Mayfield', budded in late spring/early summer '04, finally exhibiting elongation of the terminal growth. When this leader lignifies a bit I will secure it to the snag.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33744&d=1147022760">


----------



## Elmore (May 21, 2006)

*Budded under stock*

Here are some budded 'Chase Manhattan' Ginkgoes. Before and after removal of the under stock. With these I did not leave the snag except a bit on one. Snag being the lower portion of the under stock stem used for securing and training the developing growth from the graft.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34196&stc=1&d=1148230047">

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34197&stc=1&d=1148230102">


----------



## coveredinsap (Jun 11, 2006)

Not real fast growers, are they.

Forgive my ignorance, but why the need to graft them? Are you developing new strains, or is it a rootstock issue, or what?


----------



## Elmore (Jun 11, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Not real fast growers, are they.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but why the need to graft them? Are you developing new strains, or is it a rootstock issue, or what?



Fast growers? No. Typically moderate to slow in growth rate. 
A cultivar is typically cloned. Reproduced asexually. Rooted, grafted, layered or tissue cultured. Very few exceptions i.e. Acer tataricum subsp. ginnala 'Flame'. It can be produced sexually (seed grown) and still be considered the cultivar 'Flame'. If you were to only grow Ginkgo trees from seed you would have many trees that would be large at maturity,variable in form and many would be female. In general a male is preferred. Typically a Ginkgo is a large tree, 70', 90' or better. If I want a dwarf form or a columnar form it would have to be cloned from a known dwarf or columnar form. To get a male tree you graft a male onto seedling under stock.


----------

